# Help - Unlocked iPhone showing connect to iTunes and caution symbol



## rossejhendry (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi folks. 

This evening I tried to install 'installer' on a hacked iPhone that was version 1.0.2. As 'installer' opened the iPhone that was in its docking station went on the blink and is now showing the message described above. It says please connect to itunes and has a yellow caution symbol showing. 

When the phone is connected and iTunes open it shows no information although the phone dies appear in iTunes. 

Can anyone point me in the direction of help or am I completely screwed?

Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like it's in restore mode.

You can try downloading the version of INdependance that's compatible with 1.0.2 and see if launching it will get it back to normal. Make sure you have both iTunes and iTunesHelper (found in Activity Monitor) QUIT and not running before launching INdependance.

Post your results.


----------



## rossejhendry (Dec 4, 2007)

kloan said:


> Sounds like it's in restore mode.
> 
> You can try downloading the version of INdependance that's compatible with 1.0.2 and see if launching it will get it back to normal. Make sure you have both iTunes and iTunesHelper (found in Activity Monitor) QUIT and not running before launching INdependance.
> 
> Post your results.


What version of INdependance is that mate?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HERE: http://independence.googlecode.com/files/iNdependence_v1.2.5.dmg


----------



## rossejhendry (Dec 4, 2007)

kloan said:


> Sounds like it's in restore mode.
> 
> You can try downloading the version of INdependance that's compatible with 1.0.2 and see if launching it will get it back to normal. Make sure you have both iTunes and iTunesHelper (found in Activity Monitor) QUIT and not running before launching INdependance.
> 
> Post your results.


I tried to run the INdependence but it would not work due to having iTunes 7.5 installed. 

Any options?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Follow the instructions.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

rossejhendry said:


> I tried to run the INdependence but it would not work due to having iTunes 7.5 installed.
> 
> Any options?


Delete 7.5 and install 7.4.2


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

kloan said:


> Delete 7.5 and install 7.4.2


Or follow the instructions that come with iNdependance, for exactly this sort of problem.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

John Clay said:


> Or follow the instructions that come with iNdependance, for exactly this sort of problem.


I figured given the questions so far, that process would be too complicated for him.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

kloan said:


> I figured given the questions so far, that process would be too complicated for him.


Hadn't thought of that. Probably a safe assumption.


----------

